# Using baking soda to raise KH



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

*Using baking soda to raise kh*

I have not tried this but I have seen posts about it. My KH is at about 3 degrees, it has slowly been dropping, prob due to my riccia and vals. I have an 80 gallon, my question is how much do I add to raise the kh by 1 degree? I read somewhere that its 1/2 teaspoon per 100 liters which would be 1 1/2 teaspoon for 300 liters=80gallon. Is my math correct and are the values correct?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Adding sodium bicarbonate will raise the KH (alkalinity), but not the GH (calcium and magnesium concentration). The value of raising the KH would be to increase the CO2 holding capacity of the water. If you add lime or ground limestone to the tank, the GH will go up as it dissolves, and so will the KH.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Bicarbonate/baking soda will raise the KH of 50 liters by 1 degree per 1/4 teaspoon


----------

